# I can't believe someone paid this much $$$$$ for this schwinn!



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 25, 2013)

I CAN'T BELIEVE SOMEONE PAID THIS MUCH $$$$$ FOR THIS SCHWINN!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1952-SCHWIN...TGrwuG84ddEpfCBzlt2j8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 25, 2013)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I CAN'T BELIEVE SOMEONE PAID THIS MUCH $$$$$ FOR THIS SCHWINN!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1952-SCHWIN...TGrwuG84ddEpfCBzlt2j8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




At 45 bids...
Looks like it went beyond  the realm of reality into a bidding frenzy where
the only thing that mattered was who won it.

 Perhaps this phantom has  sentimental value & cost was not relevant.

Or it may be parted down the road ...  I hope I'm wrong


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 25, 2013)

That is definitely a lot of money for a piece of crap. I think what really motivated them to buy it was the mention of the high gas prices that spurred 43 bidders into a frenzy.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 25, 2013)

screech,ruffle,slam!!!!!

that's the sound of me running out to the garage to get mine ready for ebay


----------



## BOTHWORLDS (Aug 25, 2013)

That seller always gets top dollar on his bikes auctions I've noticed


----------



## ozzmonaut (Aug 25, 2013)

You can find a much nicer original for that price. He mentioned that they have not been reproduced. Maybe that drove up bids, even though they were reproduced. Also the drum brake is missing parts. I'd be quite upset to spend that kind of money for that, and then have to spend more money to make it functional.


----------



## spoker (Aug 26, 2013)

i like nice so for that money id buy a 1995 aniversity


----------



## REC (Aug 26, 2013)

*1952*

Serial number under the crank.... hmmmmm.

11/2/49 would be a little more like it.

Lots O Money!

Proves the theory about there being one for every seat


Here's one a couple of days newer that is all original, wonder what it would bring?






REC


----------



## bike (Aug 26, 2013)

*the underbidder*

is not a bicycle bidder...


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 26, 2013)

_I can't believe someone paid this much $$$$$ for this schwinn!  _   Yeah  that's pretty much my reaction every time I see a completed listing for a Schwinn.


----------



## greenephantom (Aug 26, 2013)

Kudos to the seller. At least he didn't part it out. Frig, I might have to re-think selling complete bikes on eBay.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## bricycle (Aug 26, 2013)

greenephantom said:


> Kudos to the seller. At least he didn't part it out. Frig, I might have to re-think selling complete bikes on eBay.
> Cheers, Geoff




He's a great seller, bought from him multiple X's.....  Lot of bread tho-


----------



## bricycle (Aug 26, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> _I can't believe someone paid this much $$$$$ for this schwinn!  _   Yeah  that's pretty much my reaction every time I see a completed listing for a Schwinn.




LOL!!!!!! thanks, made my day! Elgins rule!


----------



## dxmadman (Aug 26, 2013)

The seller probably has a degree in marketing, he used Rat Rod and Vintage in the discription, rust and pantina sells in the non collector market.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 26, 2013)

I bought a few bikes from that guy. His listing made them look and sound good, but when I got them they were crap!! He pulls a lot of bikes out of wisconsin and loads them on eBay and gets top dollar. He's doing something right and seems to be making a small fortune doing it! Wish I could find more bikes up here....


----------



## tailhole (Aug 26, 2013)

*drunk bidding*

Yikes, hungover and then find out you spent the rent on that thing?  Hope his wife is easy going....


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 26, 2013)

*Black????*

I may be wrong but isn't this bike a Red Phantom?  Red fork, red frame, black head tube.


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 26, 2013)

*Black Phantom ???*



Rivnut said:


> I may be wrong but isn't this bike a Red Phantom?  Red fork, red frame, black head tube.






Good promo to hype this "Black Phantom" on the feebay ...

And you are not wrong


----------



## younggun'85 (Aug 26, 2013)

*no, no, no*

NO key, NO horn, NO tailight, NO porkchop, NO brake lever, NO seat tabs, NO bolt on the fork spring. Is this really a complete bike? Sounds more like most of my bikes and if they are worth that much I'm a rich man!!! I could part that bike together in that condition for under $400. I have a a 1952 whizzer/phantom project have put less then $700 into and all I need is a front fender, seat and new heavy gauge spokes.


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 26, 2013)

Shadow27 has always been a mystery to me. They seem to have an endless supply of bycycles on Ebay. I have no idea where they get them. They market them very well and I consider them to be the best at what they do, getting top dollar for bikes on Ebay.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 26, 2013)

bikecrazy said:


> Shadow27 has always been a mystery to me. They seem to have an endless supply of bycycles on Ebay. I have no idea where they get them. They market them very well and I consider them to be the best at what they do, getting top dollar for bikes on Ebay.




He's a mystery to me too, its such a crazy business model, I would have thought the  bike supply in Wisconsin would have run dry by now.  I've only ever bought one item from him and it was a smooth deal.  Its amazing that he never parts a bike out, I saw one auction of his where the bike had a coveted pencil kick stand and he was posting comments he was getting about it, but he sold it with the bike and it only brought about the kickstands typically sell for.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 26, 2013)

*ebay bikes*

The seller bought 8 or 10 bikes from me at the swap in Minneapolis earlier this year. I followed them on ebay and he did well with all of them. However I think he earned the money he made, he had his expenses from Wis. to Minneapolis and back, not to mention all the work involved in listing, breaking down, packing and shipping those bikes.


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Aug 26, 2013)

*Sky high*

I've seen his auctions and his prices are through the roof. I think most of his sales go to people outside of the bike collecting world...


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 28, 2013)

Ya, bidding frenzy! 
On ebay auction!


----------



## 6krates (Sep 1, 2013)

I actually spoke with the man who bought it for about a half an hour. He is a farmer from Indiana, extremely nice man! He said he put his father in the ground the day before and this was this bike was meant to be his. Very nice man! Reggie Jackson was the 2nd high bidder! I think that is why the price went so high. thanks for the comments both good and bad everyone! Love love love this hobby and happy to get bikes out there to keep the hobby going! There is always someone there to slam you but we always try to be as honest as we can on things! This is a ton of work but we love what we do! Take care everyone!


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 1, 2013)

6krates said:


> I actually spoke with the man who bought it for about a half an hour. He is a farmer from Indiana, extremely nice man! He said he put his father in the ground the day before and this was this bike was meant to be his. Very nice man! Reggie Jackson was the 2nd high bidder! I think that is why the price went so high. thanks for the comments both good and bad everyone! Love love love this hobby and happy to get bikes out there to keep the hobby going! There is always someone there to slam you but we always try to be as honest as we can on things! This is a ton of work but we love what we do! Take care everyone!




Hello Shadow27!


----------



## 6krates (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello Bill!


----------

